# Price on Ork army/ ork unit sell out



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

The price on my ork army is now *only $625*, and *I WILL SELL IT IN PARTS *just tell me what you want, give me a price, and I will probably agree. Heres what i have
*300 boys(Black Reach/kits)*

*50 Nobs (Black Reach)*

*2 Trukks (1 unassembled)*

*4 Big Meks (all custom)*

*5 Warbosses (Black Reach)*

*15 Lootas*

*20 Custom Flash gits w/ Baddruk (Baddruk very well painted Gits made from boys)*

*15 Kommandos (5 metal 10 Plastic)*

*10 Tankbustas (6 metal 4 plastic)*

*20 Grotz*

*15 Deffkoptas (Black Reach) *


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Marremony said:


> The price on my ork army is now *only $600*, and *I WILL SELL IT IN PARTS *just tell me what you want, give me a price, and I will probably agree. Heres what i have
> *300 boys(Black Reach/kits)*
> 
> *50 Nobs (Black Reach)*
> ...


some photos would be an idea so people can see the condition and or paint job


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok I'll get some up.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Put them in this thread please rather than starting yet another one.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok I can do that. I'm still getting used to this whole system. Sorry for all the threads.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Pictures will be up soon.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ill ask around for ya. i know a bunch of ork players who might be interested. On a side note though got any tomb kings?


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

No, I'm sorry. Only orks and space marines. Thanks


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

In forgot to mention,* I take check or cash*, not paypal. Also, *You can pay me over a few months, I don't need it all right away.*


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Just a comment, if i painted this, would it be worth more?


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

It depends. If it's a good paint job... sure. If not... no.

The buyer will most likely strip and re-paint anyways. So honestly in either case, the painting doesn't make it worth more.


FYI: Please use the *EDIT* button to save from posting multiple posts. Which is kind of annoying to some.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

ok thanks. I do paint pretty well. I've won a few contests at local events.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I would love to see some pictures of them.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

ok sure, just because they've done well in the past doesn't mean i'm to proud of them. I use *very well* loosely. :laugh:


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you plan on showing pictures, or just talking about them?


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I will show them. I guess I'll put up Baddruk since he's one of my most recent.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey, Just a comment. *I WILL TRADE FOR THE NEWER TYPE OF LIZARDMEN*


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Still waiting on pictures...

Please use the EDIT button.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, I'll get them up soon, It just takes me some time.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pictures*

Here are pictures of the army.


----------

